# Buon Vino Mini Jet



## kirbyclk (Dec 21, 2010)

I just ordered the Buon Vino Mini Jet from midwestsupplies.com tonight and can't wait for it to get here!

I ordered a bunch of #3 (Sterile), #2 (Polishing), and #1(Coarse) pads too. 

Do you guys ever skip the #1 pads if your wine is clear enough and go straight to the #2 Polishing pads?

Any tips or suggestions that may be helpful when using this filter? 

Thanks!


----------



## millwright01 (Dec 21, 2010)

I only ever use the #2 pads. Don't know if that is correct way but my wine always looks good. I have had them plug up once but now I rack into a clean carboy first to leave the sediment in the bottom. Works for me anyhow.
I also bought an extra clip that attaches to the discharge of the pump and put a few feet of tubing on it so I can pump into the sink instead of to the filter area. Now I run 1/2 carboy of clean water through the pump when I'm done with wine. This ensures my pump is clean and it doesn't stick anymore after it sits. I also use it sometimes to transfer juice rather than hoist a carboy around.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2010)

Glad to see you ordered from one of our sponsors! I dont use that unit so cant help you with the question but many should chime in here as there are quite a few people who do use this unit.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2010)

I have this same filter and only use #2 pads. Ensure your wine is clear and sediment free before filtering. By doing so you will easily be able to filter at least three 6 gallon batches of wine with no problems. I did it many times. Thats doing one right after the other without changing filters.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 21, 2010)

I picked up a used one a few months back. I so far have only used the #2 pads also. I did find they tend to leak a bit but it's no big deal as the overflow tubing fits into the carboy. I rack then filter into a clean carboy so as to leave all bulk sediment behind. You won't be sorry when you see how fine the finished product looks.


----------



## Tom (Dec 21, 2010)

I use only #2 pads. Never needed #1 and once used #3. Its a great filter. 
Enjoy
Remember your wine needs to be clear 1st. It will not clear a cloudy wine. Nor will it rush your wine to bottling.


----------



## xoltri (Dec 22, 2010)

A couple tips I have. I've only used the #2 filters also, and have used it for reds and whites. I run about 5L of RO water through the filter pads before the wine to flush them. 

Sometimes the unit has a hard time self priming. I've found that you can get it to prime the pump easier if you disconnect the hose that goes out from the pump and into the filter. Be careful with this because you can spray wine everywhere. It's enough just to get a bit of wine in the input line then you can re-connect the hose to the filter plate. 

I also got rid of that stupid wire in the source hose. I hated fiddling with that so I replaced it with a racking cane. I had to cut a bit of hose to make an adapter for the racking cane to fit on the smaller size hose that the mini jet uses, but it works a lot better.

Overall I like the machine. I filter everything with it.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a superjet, but the pads also come as 1, 2, and 3. 

For reds, I simply bult age and rack for at least a year. I then go straight to the #2 filter pads. I do not run red wine through #3 as I have found that this removes some of the body that I like. 

For whites, of the other hand, I bulk age for a year, run through a #2 and then through a #3. 

One piece of advise, if you normally soak your filter pads berfore using them, then be sure to take the first 300ml (for a mini jet) of the filter run out (toss it away). This will be mostly paper tasting water.


----------

